# don't want to shovel



## msuphred (Dec 20, 2010)

I purchased a used snowblower three years ago, and it ran fine for the first two years. It sat outside all this time, and the third year, it would not start. I dis assembled the carb and found a lot of gunk in the diaphram section, so I cleaned that out and it still would not run. I dis assembled the carb again and replaced the diaphram. Now, it will run when I spray starter fluid in the carb, then pump the primer, but as soon as I stop priming, the engine dies. I did also loosen up the exhaust but think I tightened that back up. Any thoughts as to why it does not seem to be drawing gas into the carb??? I do believe that the blower engine is a tecumseh. HELP


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Need more info about the engine, the model no is usually stamped in the engine shroud by the spark plug. sounds like the carb is still dirty. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Time to rebuild that carb! :thumbsup:


----------



## msuphred (Dec 20, 2010)

geogrubb said:


> Need more info about the engine, the model no is usually stamped in the engine shroud by the spark plug. sounds like the carb is still dirty. Have a good one. Geo


Well, I took the carb off and dis assembled it. Took both butterflys off, cleaned the whole thing, ran wire through the gas and air jet holes. The one thing I could not do is loosen the nut holding the float needle valve. This is what the diaphram pushes against to let gas in the carb. Like I said before, the blower runs as long as I keep priming it. I will look for the engine model #.


----------



## msuphred (Dec 20, 2010)

hdman97 said:


> Time to rebuild that carb! :thumbsup:


There really is not much to rebuild on it. I cleaned the butterfly valves, and cleaned out all jets, and purchased a new diaphram. There is not much else, out side of the float needle valve, but I can not loosen the nut that holds the assembly.


----------

